# What Breed Will You Go With Next?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am sure many of us will always have at least one GSD in our homes for the rest of our lives but what other breed are you going to get or you would like to get?

My next breed will be a Dalmatian.

Eventually I'd like to own a Shiba Inu, Doberman, Pomeranian, Papillon, Australian Shepherd, Border Collie and a Sheltie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You know if you fostered, you could have all those dogs, and more!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You know if you fostered, you could have all those dogs, and more!


 :thumbup:

I absolutely love my GSDs but recently became involved with an all breed rescue. I'm looking forward to experiencing many different breeds.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My next dog, when we end up wherever we end up job-wise, is going to be a Malinois. Hubby wants a great dane, but that's not going to happen until we're in New Hampshire. I'd also really like to have a doberman again some day.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

There are other breeds that I admire & am always curious what the dog was bred for, I find it interesting. Of breeds I admire an Australian Shepherd comes to mind, really like them, had one in class a blast to watch, but I honestly think I will only own a GSD and will always have one


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would love to foster at some point but I really want a well bred Dalmatian for my next dog.

I would also like to rescue a Border Collie mix or a Australian Shepherd mix (some kind of medium sized fluffy mix) at some point. 

Once I am in a bigger house, Mal is trained and older and I think I can handle a 3rd dog, a male Dal puppy will join us.

Right now there are 5 dogs in my home, 2 GSDs, 2 Min Pins and an ACD mix, they all get along very well and I enjoy the different personalities and the different sizes.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My next dog will be a LAZY couch potato who likes to snuggle


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My next dog will be a GSD (and probably many after that!). 

When I feel like I can't do another GSD pup/young dog, then I will rescue/adopt/purchase a senior GSD.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I might get another GSD as my next dog. I also really like dobermans, rottweilers, great danes, Australian shepherds, dachshunds, dutch shepherds, Pitt bull, and have entertained the idea of going to the shelter and just getting a Heinz57. I really would like to get a doberman, but I for sure won't get another gsd, a doberman, a rottweiler, a great dane, a pitt bull or a dutch shepherd until I move because I don't want to have to find a place with two larger dogs and certainly don't want to go through breed restrictions with two different "aggressive" breeds.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 100% sold on Cardigan Corgis. I will always have a GSD and a Cardi (or more of each). I am adding a ferret soon too


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

If the hubby has his way we will have a doberman. I personally like my herding breeds, ACD or Aussie shepherd. I LOVE mastiffs and irish wolfhounds but just wouldn't be able to have one. I can't imagine having a dog whose life span is only 8ish years. It is hard enough losing them at 12-14. I also like standard poodles quite a bit. I would definately have one if given the chance.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

My last 2 dogs were rescues. When current GSD dies we will probably get another rescue. We are 1-at-a-time dog owners.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSD all the way for me. When Coke passes (I don't like to think about this!) probably either another rescue mutt or a St. Bernard for the family.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had an Irish Setter, Wheaten Terrier, Shelties, Toy Poodle, Lab (still have), Golden (still have) and my first GSD in 5 weeks or so. Love(d) them all. 

But if DH wasn't completely opposed I would get a Leonberger in the future! Size + hair + drool + expensive short lifespan = a big no go from his perspective


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

I would foster, but I would get so attached, I might as well just adopt. 

I have always wondered what it would be like to live with a rough coat collie.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My husband likes Labs but I am so not a Lab person and I know who is going to do all the training, feeding, grooming and overall care of the dog... so not going to happen. 

Maybe a Malinois. But as long as I have access to dogs like Nala, there is really no need to switch the breed. Might do it because of the shedding aspect though LOL.

As for fostering, I used to but honestly, the foster dogs took the time away from my own dogs. My own dogs are more important to me, therefor I won't foster any longer.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i want a Bernese mountain dog!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> My next dog will be a LAZY couch potato who likes to snuggle


Haha YES!! It would be a refreshing change.

I've always been a big dog person, but I can see myself with a small dog someday. It would be like owning a cat that you can take for a walk. I like Papillons, Japanese Chin, Border Terriers. Though a terrier probably wouldn't be much of a couch potato.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I've grown up with or owned myself poodles, Keeshond, Lab Mix, Greyhound, have fostered a Jack Russell terrier (and Aussies and GSDs), now have an Aussie in the house.

I work with dogs every day. Love them all and I love my fiance's little Aussie but.....I just cannot ever imagine having another dog then a GSD for my own.

I think I'll second the idea that when I can't keep up with higher energy younger GSDs I'll adopt senior GSDs


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Texas Blue Lacy......two more weeks!


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Freestep said:


> Haha YES!! It would be a refreshing change.
> 
> I've always been a big dog person, but I can see myself with a small dog someday. It would be like owning a cat that you can take for a walk. I like Papillons, Japanese Chin, Border Terriers. Though a terrier probably wouldn't be much of a couch potato.



Neither is a Pap! They personify the saying "big dog in a little package."


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GrammaD said:


> Neither is a Pap! They personify the saying "big dog in a little package."


True, I have heard that they are active little dogs that do well in Agility and Flyball. But at least it's a small package.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Texas Blue Lacy......two more weeks!


I had to google this, very interesting. 

"Lacys are intelligent, intense, active and alert. Originally created to work feral hogs, the Lacy was developed into an all-around working breed for ranchers, cowboys, hunters and trappers. They have incredible drive and determination. Bold and brave, they excel at herding cattle and hunting wild boar. They are naturally territorial and will protect their property. Though Lacys make excellent companions, they don't do well with passive owners. This breed needs a calm yet assertive leader who establishes clear rules. Lacys also need consistent mental and physical exercise. Due to their intelligence, they can be quickly trained to perform many tasks. Some lines are being bred specifically for gaming and others are being bred more for companion dogs."

What are you going to do with it? I'm excited to see pictures! 



Freestep said:


> True, I have heard that they are active little dogs that do well in Agility and Flyball. But at least it's a small package.


We have a Papillon in one of our classes. He's a terror LOL He's SUPER smart and can learn anything, really fast. Athletic, agile - really fun dog. And those ears!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

FG167 said:


> "
> 
> What are you going to do with it? I'm excited to see pictures!


Well...We are starting him on blood tracking (injured deer) very young. Hubby has a 1000 acre lease (and if the pup shows the capabilty to track) he'll go with hubby during deer season. There are 8 other guns on the lease, so the pup will be busy once he is (or if he is) certified. 

I already have him signed up to begin puppy classes and then on to OB. I'd really like to do Rally with him. Either way, it'll keep him busy. My trainer has never worked with a Lacy before, so she is eager to see what he can do. She trains drug detection dogs so I think we're in good hands. 

I also will use him to work cattle if he shows that ability. He's going to be a busy little bee!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I hope to get another Australian Cattle Dog/Australian Shepherd mix. {Since I live in "cattle country", this cross is very common.}

Wrangler was this mix and he was "the best of both worlds". As are the others I have met.

Possibly a pure bred ACD or Aussie. The ACD is the ideal size and has the ideal coat. I would prefer something a little smaller and with less coat than your typical Australian Shepherd. (But I might just "suck it up" and go this way anyway. You never know!) I do NOT believe in "miniature" nor "toy" Aussies. :thumbsdown: :rolleyes2: :nono:

I've thought about another Catahoula Leopard Dog, but again want something a bit smaller. I've had 2 Catahoulas in the past and just LOVE the breed.

This is "in addition to" a GSD, not "instead of". I will always have a FEMALE GSD. And a male of another breed. I just don't do male GSDs.

Since it is now just Siren and I, I have been seriously thinking about getting a "little brother" this spring/summer. (And have talked to an ACD breeder.)

One breed I would also like to have someday is an Entlebucher Mountain Dog.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Tracy, have you thought about one of these?
Koolie Club

I trained with a woman who imported one from Australia and he is one of the smartest, most agile, biddable and FUN dogs I have ever been around


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not so much looking for a particular breed, moreso I'm looking for a set of traits I want: Dog friendly, cat friendly, eager to please, active with a "off" switch. Probably going to go with a rescue. 

Some breeds (or mixes of) that I would consider: GSD, corgi, doberman, Australian cattle dog, border collie, Shetland sheepdog, Australian shepherd, some hound breeds, possible bully breeds depending on temperament, catahoula. 

Just looked at those Koolie's and I'm interested in learning more. 
I also like Kooikerhondje.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GrammaD said:


> Tracy, have you thought about one of these?
> Koolie Club
> 
> I trained with a woman who imported one from Australia and he is one of the smartest, most agile, biddable and FUN dogs I have ever been around


I've seen them (via the internet and on TV.) They are really neat looking dogs. BUT from what I've read about them, would NOT be a good fit for me. They remind me too much of a Border Collie on crack!! (Though I'm sure there are those that are a little calmer than is typical for the breed.) I also can't import a dog. Just not something I want to do.

I've had a Border Collie, but he was fairly calm (for a B.C.). Unfortunately I lost him at a young age (less than 2yo.) due to severe epilepsy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You know if you fostered, you could have all those dogs, and more!


I want to foster so I need a dog who is friendly w/ other dogs. Im not in a hurry as Im enjoying Daisy and Lucky's senior years and want them to last. I think a GSD rescue a senior .A Breed I have always wanted Norwegian Elkhound. Like their temperment and when they were being trained as attack dogs in WWII they were not seen as having the drive necessary to do the attack work. I spend as much time at our annual 4 day dog show petting and talking to breeders. My husband wants a Lab.I dont know if I could go with out a GSD ,they are my picture when you say dog.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

If the day should ever come that I can't have another GSD........(shoot me! JK)

My 2nd & 3rd pick are;
2. Standard Poodle
3. Border Collie


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If not a working line GSD, then I'm looking for 'generic' dog. In other words, I don't really care about the breed, or breed mix. My next dog that is not a GSD will be from the pound. It will be a medium to large, over-the-top confident, pushy, rude, crazy dog that makes eye contact with me while wagging his tail, and pushing his face into my hands for petting and affection. The one that will be nothing but trouble and an on-going challenge and non-stop laughs. Should be fun.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My next dog will be a GSD (and probably many after that!).
> 
> When I feel like I can't do another GSD pup/young dog, then I will rescue/adopt/purchase a senior GSD.


^ What she said! I have had several different types of dogs growing up, and currently have 3 Chihuahua's and a toy poodle, along with my GSD. I will be getting a GSD puppy in the next few months, but this will be my last puppy! After that, I will be too old to properly exercise a GSD puppy! lol When my current dogs are gone (which I don't even WANT to think about), I will be getting a rescued older GSD...as I just can't imagine not having one in my life now!


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

My next dog will be 80% sure be a Rottweiler.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

FG167 said:


> I'm 100% sold on Cardigan Corgis. I will always have a GSD and a Cardi (or more of each). I am adding a ferret soon too


And the ferret will own them! I've had three over the years, and they are something else. :wild:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Our next dog will likely be an AmStaff...

However we will always have a GSD or two around as well.


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

I've always played this game of "What's my next dog gonna be?" When my mature & last beagle I plan on owning goes to her happy hunting ground I will get a medium sized male mixed from the pound. I really prefer females but since my GSD is female I rather bring in a male this next time. Well this is what I say now but as has happened in the past, dog plans do change.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

German Shepherd, and after that German Shepherd, and after that German Shepherd, and maybe a small shelter dog in between all that.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I also think I'm a one-dog-at-a time household, at least while I'm still unmarried and the dog is entirely my dog. But regardless of breed, NO MORE PUPPIES. Getting dogs at 1 and older. Puppyhood cuteness is too short lived for the pain and loss of sleepy. 

Some breeds I'm interested in:
-Golden 
-poodle, but never the 2 mixed together

But I'm still searching for a big breed that loves cuddling, looks good, and is lazy


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

ayoitzrimz said:


> My next dog will be a LAZY couch potato who likes to snuggle


I highly suggest a retired racing greyhound - they're the best at being lazy and snuggly!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

As a groomer for more years than I'd like to think about, ther are quite a few breeds I'd never own. If I could not have a GSD I'd consider a Cattle dog or a Bel Mal or if I had to have a little dog it would be a Border Terrier .


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

I will probably get a 3rd German Shepherd, I really want female from HGH lines or Aritar Bastet female. Though I wouldn't mind to have a working terrier and have always admired Newfoundlands.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I made the decision a few weeks ago to stop looking into a well-bred, amazing GSD. That is, for now. I would love to do so many different types of training and competing with that dog, but right now I'm simply looking for a loveable companion that I can train in basic obedience and not compete with or title.

As much as I would love a Greyhound (been wanting one for about three years, and was in the process of adopting a retired racer when Alex happened to find her way into my life) but with how rough and playful Alex can be (and the fact that I have a Chihuahua, so it would have to specifically be cat friendly), I don't think a Grey is right for my household. Not right now.

So, I've been looking into another 'breed' or mix, rather, that I've always had a place in my heart for - the American Bulldog. Love them, love them, love them. Pits are cute, but let's face it - that bulldog/boxer/pit face all combined into one dog? My kind of pup! And a male, of course. But that's over a year from now in my life, that I will be thinking about getting another. Also, my brother-in-law has been wanting to breed his Doberman Pinscher (the one I've been caring for) and when he moves back, if she is cleared with the vet he probably will. He told me I could have my pick of the litter for free due to all of the care i've given the dog and money i've already spent on her.

But I'm still not sure about that one.

Anyway - definitely looking for a sturdy mix from the pound or local rescue, or possibly that Dobie pup. But yeah - I will have another GSD too at some point when I'm older and have more money and time to spend on all the training and competing I would like to do!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I really want a Pomeranian (i keep having dreams that my SO gets me one xD), but SO wants either another GSD, aussie or pitbull. I'm fine with all of those, most def, but if I had my way, I'd want a doberman, greyhound or a pom. we'll probably always have a german shepherd though...SO is 100% sold on them =3


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yea, not a puppy. I want my next dog to be @ least a year old but young enough to have them around for as long as possible. Like someone said earlier, those giant breeds just don't have a long enough lifespan for me. But I do always want or should I say NEED, a GSD in my life.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I currently ventrued out of the GSD breed... no saying much since it was my first dog on my own, lol, but none the less... I bought a South African Boerboel and so far she is great.

Liek you said, I will probably always have a GSD, at the point I can't see myself ever not having one, but next time it won't be out of a BYB. If/when I venture out again.. I would like to get a doberman or malinois.. not sure if any of you have heard of it but I have grown a liking to the Canis Panther.. mostly because it is a mixture of a few of my favorite breeds (lab, doberman, and great dane) and I have read a lot of good things about them. That being said they are such a new breed that I would be worried about developing health/temperment issues. I'm also into the guard breeds so likely would be another one in that category. 

I would like to eventually own a smaller dog like a min-pin or a shiba Inu. I have wanted a shibie for a long time, since I was a little girl, but I fell inlove with a GSD and that was that, lol.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rough Collie, or Sheltie. After my last 2 dogs, I knew Shelties were for me I just love them!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

One day I would like to get a cardigan welsh corgi. I fell in love with one I met at Rally trials years ago, it was one really cool dog. He was a chocolate merle I think and was just an awesome rally dog.

But - I don't see that happening anytime soon  Right now I am content with my GSD's and JRT's and any new dogs I get in the next 5-10 years will be either of those two. 
I never saw myself as a small dog person - but have really fallen in love with JRT's.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I love my herding breeds but I'm a little "high maintenanced" out at the moment... so I really just want a nice dog for my next dog  One that likes people and other animals and is just all around "nice."

I'm tired of managing situations and households and having our lives basically revolve around our girls. I need a dog that can make me laugh and will be my buddy  If HE can do agility or rally that would be great too, but if not, I won't be disappointed!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I will always have multiple German Shepherds and my terriers, JRT's, Cairns and would like to add a Norwich Terrier someday, I don't care how old I get, even when I have to be wheeled up and put on my horse I want my dogs to accompany me on our rides , I love these breeds and will have no others


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I grew up with Minature Schnauzers, poodles and border collies. Our first dog as a couple was a GSD/Husky mix. Scarlett is our first PB GSD. We'd like to have two GSD's someday. We need a bigger house and yard, and we'd like to be retired when we have them. I want to be able to take them camping with us.

If we could have a smattering of different dogs, I'd have GSD's and a couple of weiner dogs. I just LOVE them!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

My next dog will definitely be a Poodle, either a Mini or a Standard.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDs and Golden Retrievers have a special place in my heart... so, it will always be an internal battle between those two.

Though, I do love pit bulls as well and really enjoyed raising the ones I rescued years ago. My brother currently has 3, and I adore them.

However, right now I am content with my two... wont be another for a long time.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my herding breeds, but I'm not getting younger. When I get down to 1 dog, I will probably add a Portuguese Podengo Pequeno. They are spunky little guys.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Another GSD is not in consideration for me at this time, maybe in the future though. I still love the breed but they just don't mesh well with my needs/wants right now.

Right now, I'm pretty happy with my Belgians and PyrShep. The PyrShep was such a great choice for "something different", just love him! He's so smart, so athletic and so much fun! 

Koolies are a breed I'd consider in the far off future, as I know someone who is planning to breed them and they seem like really fun dogs all around.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

My next dog will be another Malinois.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am a GSD person through and through. I have little to no interest in other breeds.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I don't know if I will ever have more than one dog, and I will always have at least 1 GSD, sooo... However, I would love to get a Llewellin Setter, I love Husky's and Malamutes, and have a soft spot for any sort of hound, setter, and the bigger spaniels.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> Well I don't know if I will ever have more than one dog, and I will always have at least 1 GSD, sooo... However, I would love to get a Llewellin Setter, I love Husky's and Malamutes, and have a soft spot for any sort of hound, setter, and the bigger spaniels.


Have heard of Llewellyn Shepherds,never met one. met Gordon and English setters.
What are they like?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I will always have a GSD and a Doberman. Those breeds have my heart. The next dog I own will be a Beauceron.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll probably never own anything besides a GSD. They are everything I could want in a dog, and I don't think any other breed can measure up. Their alertness, intelligence, beauty, loyalty, and "6th sense" just can't be surpassed IMO.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I will always have a GSD , but i would like to own a Doberman too.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe... a sable gsd. Then a belgian.. then if I have time, a yorkie.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

marksteven said:


> I will always have a GSD , but i would like to own a Doberman too.



You should! They are pretty amazing....ever seen The Doberman Gang?






not to mention their stunning good looks...like a living, breathing work of art..pics from google


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a preference for hard, working dogs. I'd like a nice rottie that I can title in the future. I love their personalities, build and independent streak 
I also want a Leonberger and Groenendael. But who knows if that will be possible. Every week I fall in love with a new Shepherd!


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I miss having rough collies. If I decide to stray from the GSD breed for a pup, it will probably be back to one of them. The only downside to them is coat maintenance, but I like their looks over the smooth coated variety so I'll take the extra grooming.

DH wanted a smaller dog for himself and he went with a Pembroke corgi. She's a neat little dog. If I ever decide to go smaller for myself I would definitely look into getting one of them. One crossbreed that is VERY popular where I live is the border collie/heeler mix. From what I have seen it is a very nice blend of the two working breeds. If we ever move to the country like we are planning on, I would consider getting one of them too.

Other than that, I have always wanted to own one of the nordic breeds. Most likely either a husky or malamute. I think our personalities would just clash too much so I doubt I'd ever get a purebred.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure yet. I've been thinking of probably getting a Chinese Crested (powderpuff) as a 'second dog' with Bianca. After that, there are a few breeds I am interested in so maybe one of these: Beauceron, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog, Leonberger, Rottweiler, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Border Terrier, Podengo Pequeno
I've also thought about maybe getting another Golden Retriever, or maybe getting an albino Dobie from rescue.

Most likely I'll continue to have one small and one large breed dog together.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Obviously a German Shepherd... but put them out of the picture...
I want to own a Border Collie, a Greyhound, a Great Dane, a Doberman, a Collie, a Husky or Malamutes type dog (spitz) and a Golden Retriever. Also obviously a shelter dog  I'd like to foster some canines as well. 
If I have to own a small dog for any reason, I'll probably just go out to the shelter and adopt one. I know nothing about small dog breeds, ahaha.


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely want to stick with GSDs in the future. I think I'd rather buy/rescue an adult if possible, I'm not a huge puppy person (eeek!!!??) but I love mature dogs. 

My SO loves Labs/Goldens so that may be in my future too. We're both very much dog people, so I would be thrilled if he came home with a Lab just as he was happy when I showed up one day with my GSD pup Dexter! 


In the end, for me, I know there will always be dogs in my life. If I had my pick they'd probably all be GSDs but I won't discriminate against other breeds if the right dog comes along. I've owned/cared for large and small breeds and found something to love about all of them


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal, you'd be surprised how much the littles grow on you. It's pretty neat having a little dog that can be so easily toted around and can actually fit in your lap, lol. 

This is coming from a person who was 120% against any dog that is under 20# and shakes,


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If I'd ever go to a small breed it'd be a Jack Russel.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

There's a lot of breeds I like, but I'm pretty sure we'll stick with White Shepherds or import a Berger Blanc. I'd like to have a standard Poodle, they're sooooo smart, and I think a Great Pyranese (sp?) would be fun to own, but life's too short to have them all, so we'll stick with what we know.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

idahospud49 said:


> However, I would love to get a Llewellin Setter,


I have to admit a soft spot for Setters, especially English. Isn't the Llewellin a hunting strain of English Setter?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> If I'd ever go to a small breed it'd be a Jack Russel.


Godspeed!


Of course, when JRTs are in the right type of home they thrive and do well. 99% of the time that is unfortunately not the case though  I would not get a JRT unless I definitely had a job or 3 for him to do!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Freestep said:


> I have to admit a soft spot for Setters, especially English. Isn't the Llewellin a hunting strain of English Setter?


:thumbup:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I guess I will have GSDs until the Rotator Cuffs are shot.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I decided that I'm always going to have at least one, if not two, working GSD's. For IPO in particular. But I do plan on having a Vizsla as soon as I can. I think they are absolutely breathtaking and I would really love to do agility with one.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

If not a GSD, I think I'd like a Dutch Shepherd, Belgian Mal, Border Collie or a mix of one, or Australian Shepherd. If I were to ever choose a smaller dog, it'd probably be a Sheltie. Yes, I know, I'm hooked on "shepherd" type dogs.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

There are so many types of dogs I love. I love Papillions! So adorable, plus they are supposed to be smart and adventurous. My DH says a small dog wouldn't be able to keep up with us (maybe true, we do a lot of hiking in snow and nasty weather, swimming/boating, etc.) but I think that there are absolutely some small dogs that could!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd love to be able to foster but there is no way that I could. I am the type of person that would never be able to let any of the dogs go. Anyway, since I live with my mom, the next dog we will be getting is a Bernese Mountain Dog. For some reason, she is in love with the breed (not as much as a GSD) and really wants one sometime in her life. I will likely be doing most of the training for this dog (I seem to be the only one who can effectively train in my household.) Since we have a normal sized home with a TINY yard we cannot get this dog until we are down to 2 dogs, so we are hoping that it doesn't happen for a very long time. 

As for what MY next dog will be: I cant decide: Small dog- mini poodle, pom, chihuahua, corgi, boston terrier, others. Medium- Border collie, blue heeler, brittany, siberian husky... Large: doberman, chocolate lab, pit bull... Very Large: Great Dane, Irish Wolfhound. So little time, so many breeds.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I will always have a gsd or two, my next one will be a male gsd  But I will also always have an aussie in the house for comic relief,,next one most likely will be a mini aussie tho a standard one isn't out of the question


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My next dog will be another GSD, there's no other breed for me.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> My next dog will be a LAZY couch potato who likes to snuggle



OMG...yes this...haha a golden for me i guess...or a husky (because dbf really wants one)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

It will be so many years from now before I'd consider another, but while I"m dreaming.... I'd really consider a Border Collie. Provided I have the energy.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am sure many of us will always have at least one GSD in our homes for the rest of our lives but what other breed are you going to get or you would like to get?
> 
> My next breed will be a Dalmatian.
> 
> Eventually I'd like to own a Shiba Inu, Doberman, Pomeranian, Papillon, Australian Shepherd, Border Collie and a Sheltie.


I've been bitten 3 times with malice by dogs (outside of training). 2 were Dalmatians


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've been bitten 3 times with malice by dogs (outside of training). 2 were Dalmatians


 I'm sure plenty of people have been bitten "with malice" by GSDs too.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> I've been bitten 3 times with malice by dogs (outside of training). 2 were Dalmatians


I've not met many Dalmations, but the few I have were pretty neurotic. Overbreeding?

One of them was at the dog park, a female, and my dog and this Dal had a GRAND, fun time together. Great playmates. But later that same dog went ballistic on another dog. My parents' neighbor had a Dal, and they locked the poor thing in the backyard 95% of the time, so no small wonder the poor thing was pretty nuts. Mom and dad called AC more than once, but the dog had food and water when AC visited, so nothing happened. Sad existence for that dog. It was really wild, but friendly. Yet another Dal at our first Obed class. The owner was in over her head, it seemed. The dog didn't like certain dogs in the class, but as long as they were kept far apart, it went ok. Of course, Bails loved the Dal.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

chelle said:


> I've not met many Dalmations, but the few I have were pretty neurotic. Overbreeding?
> 
> One of them was at the dog park, a female, and my dog and this Dal had a GRAND, fun time together. Great playmates. But later that same dog went ballistic on another dog. My parents' neighbor had a Dal, and they locked the poor thing in the backyard 95% of the time, so no small wonder the poor thing was pretty nuts. Mom and dad called AC more than once, but the dog had food and water when AC visited, so nothing happened. Sad existence for that dog. It was really wild, but friendly. Yet another Dal at our first Obed class. The owner was in over her head, it seemed. The dog didn't like certain dogs in the class, but as long as they were kept far apart, it went ok. Of course, Bails loved the Dal.


 I'm never sure what people mean by "overbreeding" but it sounds like these were dogs which were poorly trained/managed by their people. The same sort of situations that get GSDs into trouble.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

amaris said:


> OMG...yes this...haha *a golden for me i guess*...or a husky (because dbf really wants one)


If you're looking for lazy/couch potato I would for sure NOT recommend a golden...or real any other gun dog breed that I've ever met for that matter, but certainly not a golden; you will be sorely disappointed lol


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> *I'm never sure what people mean by "overbreeding*" but it sounds like these were dogs which were poorly trained/managed by their people. The same sort of situations that get GSDs into trouble.


What I mean by that, just me, is that a certain breed becomes so incredibly popular that it is bred right and left with no regard for anything. I saw this happen with Cocker Spaniels (at least in my area), and for many years, you could hardly find a good representative of that breed. I think the Dals had that happen with them as well.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm looking into Beauceron's, cardigan corgis, aussies, dutch shepherds, naturally other GSDs (cant imagine not having ONE at home!), dobermans (for years now i've wanted a dobie!), and recently a maltese actually. Theres a few others but those are my primary interests. Oh and a Leonberger. Was interested in Irish Wolfhounds but we'll see about that. Same with great danes. I do know i want a BIG dog.


----------



## BrandiB (Jan 28, 2012)

My next puppy will be an English Bulldog!! I have always wanted one just dont see paying that much for a puppy! I am in love with my GSd so that may change to another GSD


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I met two 8 month old Anatolian shepherds today. The boy was a big mush and his sister was a sweetie. Didnt know they were that big ,the boy was 110 and the girl 90. While driving they were nestled in w/ each other puppy style and then the little girl propped her head on the back of the seat so cute. Would need alot of land and they would need a job but what beautiful dogs.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I would like to have an Australian Shepherd and my husband wants a sweet old lazy Hound of some kind, he hasn't decided whether it would be a Coonhound or a Bloodhound.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

spidermilk said:


> but I think that there are absolutely some small dogs that could!


A beagle can.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

spiritsmom said:


> he hasn't decided whether it would be a Coonhound or a Bloodhound.


Have you ever had a coonhound? They're pretty intense dogs.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have my heart set on a Mal. She will be mine, oh yes she will be mine. Other then the Mal I just want to have shepherd dogs. Does not need to be a German shepherd I love pretty much all herding breeds.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

If we got a Coonhound or a Bloodhound it would be an adult so I could gauge the activity level better. I've fostered an American Foxhound before and briefly fostered a Redbone who had been a cruelty case. Those are my only personal experiences with Hounds beyond Beagles. We've been trying to go to adoption events to meet available Hounds of different types so as to better decide if they would fit with us or not. The last Bloodhound we met wanted to kill cats and the rescue said that most Bloodhounds are like that and that they won't adopt them to people who have cats as a general rule. But I don't think that is really the case so we are just trying to meet as many as we can so DH can be sure that's what he wants.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I always had GSDs. After Chiefy died and I was ready for a new pup, I seriously considered a min dachshund. Obviously, I went with another GSD. I don't know if I will ever get a different breed.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm on the fence. I would love another GSD but would also like a Rottie or a Dobbie too but not for a while. But would love a dog that's big and active enuff to play with Bella and still be a good family pet. Our Shar Pei plays with her but he does not have near her energy and he is played out way before she is. And the Pom he's too small to wear her out. She's to big to play with the other dogs.  so I know she would love a playmate with some spunk! But she will prob be 5 or older (she will be 3 Nov 3 of this year)before we can add another large dog to the house.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

When I have a country house and a house keeper, that house will have a Newfoundland (black). Guess he will be more the house keeper's dog. We will be there every other weekend. 

And GSD for city apartments (Which I prefer). 

Dogs I will NEVER get : 
1) Pitbull
2) Any miniature dog with a yappy bark.

I abhor chihuahuas. They are not dogs, but rats with erect legs.


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a jack russell terrier now and.a gsd on the way but I've always wanted a doberman or a beagle


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Kaz said:


> When I have a country house and a house keeper, that house will have a Newfoundland (black). Guess he will be more the house keeper's dog. We will be there every other weekend.
> 
> And GSD for city apartments (Which I prefer).
> 
> ...


I'm always interested in hearing the reasoning from people who own/love GSDs but discriminate against pit bulls.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I'm always interested in hearing the reasoning from people who own/love GSDs but discriminate against pit bulls.


I'll be the last one in the entire universe to defend this poster, but this statement you've made doesn't even fit on this thread. This poster had said what he wouldn't wish to own. No discrimination, just wouldn't wish to ever own. Granted, the thread title asks what breed a person *might go with next, not what they wouldn't go with*, but many have stated their opinions both ways.

I don't want any big slobbery breed. Am I discriminating?

Various posters have said they'd never want anything below 20 lbs. My Shiba is 17 lbs - should I feel discriminated against? Should I ask them why they'd have xx breed but not my beloved breed?

I never want to own a pitbull. I don't like the reputation, I don't trust them, I want a dog-friendly dog and don't want to worry excessively about DA, I think they're ugly and I don't like the hurdles owners must go thru to own one. There's my reasoning.

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kaz said:


> When I have a country house and a house keeper, that house will have a Newfoundland (black). Guess he will be more the house keeper's dog. We will be there every other weekend.
> 
> And GSD for city apartments (Which I prefer).
> 
> ...


Reasoning? I have a Chihuahua. She's pretty much not yappy at all. In fact, my Doberman Pinscher and GSD bark WAY more than she does. Go ahead - call her a rat. Be like every other discriminating non-Chihuahua owner out there.

But when people see your GSD and say it's a man-eating machine that was only bred to kill, then tell me when you can judge an entire breed based on one or two of the stereotypes made of the breed. I've had plenty of people snatch their dogs AND children away from Alex (my GSD) because of that simple fact. She presents herself as a happy go lucky dog that only wants to make friends. But they see a 'German Shepherd that can kill' and that's all they are blinded by.

It's sad that so many people hate that their GSD is seen, stereotypically, as an aggressive dog, but then judge other dog breeds based on one or two stereotypes (not facts) that they have heard from others.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello? This thread wasn't about defending a breed. I've seen people post they'd never own one of my breeds but I don't feel inclined to go try to convince them otherwise.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

chelle said:


> Hello? This thread wasn't about defending a breed. I've seen people post they'd never own one of my breeds but I don't feel inclined to go try to convince them otherwise.


True, but I felt inclined to defend the Chihuahua, as this sentence

"I abhor chihuahuas. They are not dogs, but rats with erect legs"

was offensive to me. I usually can let it go, but there is just a certain point when I let it break. I didn't say anything about them listing pit bull, nor anybody else's listing of dogs. I may have missed some breed-durogatory remarks, but that one stood out to me.

It's fine to say you hate a breed - I hate Maltese. But I'm not going to continue on with the reasons I hate them, because I would not want to offend people that own them.

Sorry for taking the thread so off-topic.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Kaz,

I apologize. You, just as everyone else, are entitled to your opinions, beliefs, and likes/dislikes. Nobody should tell you you aren't allowed to voice them, especially on an open forum such as this. I apologize for singling you out with your response to the original question of this thread. It was not my place to voice my dislike for your response. 

LaRen,

I apologize to you, as well, for allowing myself to take your thread slightly off-topic. It was not my intention, but it seems in allowing my emotions to get the better of me I have done just this.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Alexandria610 said:


> True, but I felt inclined to defend the Chihuahua, as this sentence
> 
> "I abhor chihuahuas. They are not dogs, but rats with erect legs"
> 
> ...


I don't blame you - I've been so close at times to jumping in to defend my Shiba when people have made comments that kinda stung. The rats with erect whatever thing is over the top. And I'm sorry too for helping to re-direct the thread. :hug:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

chelle, this is a discussion forum. You also seem pretty defensive. I didn't ask you for your view on pit bulls but thanks for telling me how you really feel, smh. This is exactly the type of hypocrisy I'm talking about. Your beloved GSD is right up there on the dangerous breed list next to the pit bulls. They don't have that great of a reputation either. This is why I don't get the discrimination against a certain breed that is not even meant to be a human aggressive dog when you yourself own a breed who is meant to have some varying degrees of natural defense and protection against people.

I'm not discussing anything else, I don't like labs but I'm respectful enough to keep my opinions of them to myself because many people own and love them and I'm sure there are lab owners on this forum. That doesn't make me discriminatory, just a person with a preference. Your view on pit bulls is not akin to someone disliking a dog because of it's color or how it looks, you think they are dangerous and fear them when you yourself love a "dangerous" breed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I don't dislike pit bulls, but I don't think I would ever own one, just because I don't want to deal with the stigma. But more than that, I don't want to deal with DA. If I want to stack the deck in my favor against DA, it would be pretty silly to get a dog that was bred FOR it.

And yet, I own GSDs. Does that make me a hypocrite?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> chelle, this is a discussion forum. You also seem pretty defensive. *I didn't ask you for your view on pit bulls* but thanks for telling me how you really feel, smh. This is exactly the type of *hypocrisy* I'm talking about. Your beloved GSD is right up there on the dangerous breed list next to the pit bulls. They don't have that great of a reputation either. This is why I don't get the discrimination against a certain breed that is not even meant to be a human aggressive dog when you yourself own a breed who is meant to have some varying degrees of natural defense and protection against people.
> 
> I'm not discussing anything else, I don't like labs but I'm respectful enough to keep my opinions of them to myself because many people own and love them and I'm sure there are lab owners on this forum. That doesn't make me discriminatory, just a person with a preference. Your view on pit bulls is not akin to someone disliking a dog because of it's color or how it looks, you think they are dangerous and fear them when you yourself love a "dangerous" breed.


Yes, it is a discussion forum and isn't unusual for a thread to go off course. 

It seemed as though it was on course until you needed to respond to someone, who had stated they'd never own a pit:

_"I'm always interested in hearing the reasoning from people who own/love GSDs but discriminate against pit bulls."_

You say you didn't ask for my opinion but doesn't your statement say otherwise? You like pits and that's great, but what gives you the right to jump in on someone who simply said they didn't want to own one? Maybe you should go over the the thread on "What breed do you NOT want to own" and debate anyone who says they don't want a pit.

ETA - my dog is a WGSD mix... does that make me less of a hypocrite?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

No freestep, I love pit bulls but I love having multiple dogs more and I think pit bulls thrive best as the single dog in a home do to the DA tendencies and the terrier fight style.you're not spouting off prejudice against them due to fear and misunderstanding. That was my point.

I love dobermans, I think they are the cadillacs of the dog world. I don't care if someone else has a totally different opinion and thinks they're ugly, stupid, and not fun to be around. To each their own and it wouldn't be very fun if everyone and their mom owned a Doberman. The issue I have lies with people who make dangerous blanket statements about a breed because BSL is no joke and good pets have lost their lives because of it. Perpetuating the vicious hate and discrimination of a breed can be very detrimental. If you don't want to own them, then don't own them, but don't go spreading around misunderstandings of a breed you really know nothing about except for what you're spoonfed by the media.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

chelle, i really don't care to entertain you further, the point went right over your head.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> No freestep, I love pit bulls but I love having multiple dogs more and I think pit bulls thrive best as the single dog in a home do to the DA tendencies and the terrier fight style.you're not *spouting off prejudice against them due to fear and misunderstanding*. That was my point.
> 
> I love dobermans, I think they are the cadillacs of the dog world. I don't care if someone else has a totally different opinion and thinks they're ugly, stupid, and not fun to be around. To each their own and it wouldn't be very fun if everyone and their mom owned a Doberman. *The issue I have lies with people who make dangerous blanket statements about a breed* because BSL is no joke and good pets have lost their lives because of it. *Perpetuating the vicious hate and discrimination of a breed* can be very detrimental. If you don't want to own them, then don't own them, but *don't go spreading around misunderstandings of a* *breed you really know nothing about except for what you're spoonfed by the media*.


Are you saying all of this occured on this thread or is this just your overall feeling on the subject of pits?

If it is the former, all *I* said was: _I never want to own a pitbull. I don't like the reputation, I don't trust them, I want a dog-friendly dog and don't want to worry excessively about DA, I think they're ugly and I don't like the hurdles owners must go thru to own one._ You cannot possibly make all the bolded above out of what I said.

If it is the latter, ok, but why in the world is this thread turning into a pro-pit thread?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> chelle, i really don't care to entertain you further, the point went right over your head.


You don't have a point as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## PatternDayTrader (Dec 1, 2011)

Im might get a welsh corgi or an australian shepherd. I dont have any reasons why. I just think they are neat.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I know I will always have a GSD in my life. I love the breed!!
I'm think my next dog will be a Mal or Dutch Shepherd. However that will be years down the road. The two GSD I have now keep me very busy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have actually seen alot of GDS owners with Corgi's..they must be paired good together.

We have had some Corgi's in class...and they can hold their own...I was impressed with them.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Corgies can definitely hold their own with the big breeds! They are herders afterall, just with shorter legs


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder

I am going to put another plug in for fostering - giving you an opportunity to try different breeds, over time. I think it helps to have contacts with the breed people when doing so, so that you don't make some serious mistakes in matching applicants to dogs (example - if I were to foster a Malamute pup and place them with a same sex Malamute adult, I am setting the adopters up for failure). But so much fun to foster!

I may, in fact, have a fluffy baby Terrier mix puppy as a foster right now (aka KY MiniGSD). And so help me, if he makes me like fluffy Terriers, I am going to have to eat some words.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't want to see this thread going into the "why I won't have a pitbull" topic,,there's another thread going for THAT.

SO please stay on topic


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Whoops, I didn't even read above me. I have an agenda! :rofl:

So yeah, what she said!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Censorship is cool. So it's ok to discuss the good things about certain breeds but not the good or bad of others in this thread?

IMO some great informative and educational discussions can come from topics going slightly off some of the times. Of course it helps when you have mature, civil, and open-minded parties which this debate somewhat lacked. As a responsible owner, rescuer, and fancier of GSDs and Dobermans, I take BSL and discriminatory assumptions about "dangerous breeds" pretty seriously. I actually was just curious about one person's opinion on pit bulls because he sounded pretty hardcore against them. I got trolled and took the bait though, my bad Moderators.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Censorship is cool. So it's ok to discuss the good things about certain breeds but not the good or bad of others in this thread?
> 
> IMO some great informative and educational discussions can come from topics going slightly off some of the times. Of course it helps when you have mature, civil, and open-minded parties which this debate somewhat lacked. As a responsible owner, rescuer, and fancier of GSDs and Dobermans, I take BSL and discriminatory assumptions about "dangerous breeds" pretty seriously. I actually was just curious about one person's opinion on pit bulls because he sounded pretty hardcore against them. I got trolled and took the bait though, my bad Moderators.


This is not censorship. Censorship would be to delete this post and then give you a warning for posting after a moderator asked you not to discuss this further, or warning you for saying that this debate somewhat lacked mature, civil and open-minded parties. So now we have another person who has been baited by you, and because there is a mod and an Admin saying not to post further, they will have to let this bait dangle and walk away while you get a parting shot? While saying sorry while you call someone a troll? Not nice, not nice at all. 

The moderator even said there are other threads already ongoing with this topic, and that you could continue the discussion there, which again, is not censorship. 

This is a thread about what peoples' next breed will be. 

That discussion can continue here.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, hopefully kaz will post his response in whatever other thread pertaining to it is going on,


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have already listed what dogs I would love for in the future, but I figured I would go ahead and try and pull this thread back on topic since I was one of the ones that helped throw it off topic.

My boyfriend keeps talking about really wanting to possibly get a Siberian Husky in the future (and lucky me, he loves German Shepherds. In fact, he grew up with them and has one - something I didn't know until I started to really talk to him. We met online via my brother-in-law that works in the military with him), and as much as I was opposed to getting one myself (for various reasons mostly pertaining to the fence-jumping and the sheer amount of independent energy they have) I kind of smiled at that thought. 

It is somewhat assumed by me (though I try not to talk about it much anymore since she is seen by the AKC as a GSD and nothing more or less) that Alexandria is partial Siberian Husky. She certainly displays some of the physical characteristics as well as personality traits. The more he talks about it, the happier I get with the idea. Who knows? I may have a great guy and a husky in my life - something I never expected to happen to me 

I say I want to get an American Bulldog (or mix of this breed) or a Doberman Pinscher as my next dog, but I'll be honest and say it is anybody's guess. Alex wasn't expected to come into my life and look where she and my love of the breed has already brought me!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Courtney said:


> I have actually seen alot of GDS owners with Corgi's..they must be paired good together.
> 
> We have had some Corgi's in class...and they can hold their own...I was impressed with them.


I heard Corgis were like GSDs in many ways, as thats what I hear from people who own them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I eventually want a black & white Pomeranian. :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hubby and I are GSD people and will always have them but we are planning to get a Border Terrier some time in the future.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Border Collie - a really really fast one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought it would be fun to revive this thread.

It's fun to see what people said and how they changed their minds about their next dog within the 2 years this was posted. LOL.

Alexis, where is that Vizsla? :laugh:

I did end up getting a Dalmatian as my next dog. 

My next dog (3rd dog) will be a female Doberman.

So, people who posted on this thread before, did you get the breed that you wrote down in this thread or did you get something different?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure anymore. Would still like to try a Norwegian but not sure Im ready for the hound temperment and training. I know they are the least hound like of the hound group.Im thinking Cardigan Corgi. Still love the Anatolian ,might want a standard poodle ,husband still wants a lab. Will always have a GSD *but will not ever,ever have three dogs permanently again!!*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have my heart set on another GSD - a female this time. I'm torn between another WL or WGSL though :crazy: I originally was going to go with a SL but the thought of a black sable female GSD just has my heart twitching :wub: If she turns out to be a long coat that would just have me jumping around like a fool with joy 

I know I can handle another WL and having Delgado around to teach her the ropes would make it so much easier. It's going to be a few years away still so thankfully I don't have to make the decision right now


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

About two years ago I lost my boxer of 8 years (he was hit on the road). It took me about 18 mos. to get over his loss by far he had been the best dog I had ever had. He was terrific with my boys and a laugh a minute even in his older years. I will most likely stay with my shepherds from now on out but I had to pay respects to the absolutely amazing dogs that boxers are.....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm seriously considering a Koolie or Border Staffy as my next dog in another few years.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL I like my GSD's and found out the hard way that veering from that is NOT worth it! I'm sticking with it. New boy will be here in a month


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> LOL I like my GSD's and found out the hard way that veering from that is NOT worth it! I'm sticking with it. New boy will be here in a month


What?! Explain yourself!!! What color? Where from? Name? I need to know everything!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm seriously considering a Koolie or Border Staffy as my next dog in another few years.


Wrong.

I want to see you with an Aussie.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Border Staffy or Border Whippet. I REALLY want a Whippet but am not quite ready to take the plunge!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I want a Yorkie...RIGHT NOW! But I'm pretty sure Smokey will eat it :'C


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I want to see you with an Aussie.


LOL I hate aussies these days. I've not seen very nice examples around.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Great Dane or Doberman.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

It'll be awhile before we get another dog, but there are plenty of breeds I'd be happy to have. GSDs, Australian Shepherds, Goldens, Labs, and Collies are my favorites. I'm also interested in Koolies and Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers. Of course I'm also partial to a good all-american.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I didn't answer in this thread earlier, but would have said Aussie.

....and we have one and love her to death. She brings much comic relief, the little fluffy clown, smart, agile, soft in nature and fur. She's been a joy.

Since I've not got many years until I hit 'senior citizen status' (warning sign, you start getting mail to join AARP  ) I haven't the time or finances to experiment with different breeds. So it's going to be Aussies and GSDs for us.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I do t think I answered in this thread originally. But, GSD are my breed I will always have them. Aside from that I will always have a working Lab as well. No greater joy than a working Lab. 

But if I win the lottery and had a bigger house and more time, I would love an Irish Wolfhound, a Border Terrier, Westie, or a Brussels Griffon, or a Borzoi. 

When I stop working dogs in SAR, and have lower key dogs, that's when I will look seriously at a different breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd love to have a bi-color Czech GSD.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

My ideal has always been to own 3 large breeds. In addition to my GSD I'd add a Rottweiler to the home. I'd like the third dog to be much larger than the other 2. More of an intimidating colossal beast that's tall and has a lot of weight to it. I've never owned a 'giant' breed and it's something I've always wanted to experience. I was looking at English Mastiffs, but they seem a little too laid back. I've always loved those giant deterrent dogs that turn into babies around the family.

I've got plenty of time to think about this because I won't be owning 3 large dogs for quite some time.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> Aside from that I will always have a working Lab as well. No greater joy than a working Lab.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is something to be said about the working Lab. I am not a lab person myself and I see far to many fat tubs of lard around here. But my dads friend stumbled upon a working lab, and that dog is gorgeous, I would definitely consider a lab like him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure if I answered before, but I got the mini aussie I wanted, she's 14 weeks old, a silly crazy girl..Masi likes being the only gsd in the house at the moment. In the future will get another gsd/male.

Just wanted to say for those whippet/border people..Groomer friend of mine has one, he is a hoot, runs like the wind..

My past ob trainer has a houseful of border/staffy's, I think she won the CAN AM for the last couple years with them...they are neat as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I wanna border terrier but not until Beaus tame.... Which may be about the time he is 10

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> What?! Explain yourself!!! What color? Where from? Name? I need to know everything!


Started my own thread


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking at Chinooks.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I was set on a Shiloh shep to be my next dog for the last couple years. I picked him up beginning of May and I am totally in love with him! So next one will most likely be a solid black working line GSD, preferably longcoated. That is my ultimate dream dog! I am going to wait til my current high energy male GSD is passed though. He just turned 7 this month and while he is fantastic overall, one of him at a time is plenty! I want to be able to devote plenty of time to another higher energy dog.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am sticking with GSD ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> I thought it would be fun to revive this thread.
> 
> It's fun to see what people said and how they changed their minds about their next dog within the 2 years this was posted. LOL.
> 
> ...




I was going to get a Beauceron but the breeding didn't take and was missed the second time around so I've ended up with a 2nd Doberman to work  14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I am sure many of us will always have at least one GSD in our homes for the rest of our lives but what other breed are you going to get or you would like to get?
> 
> My next breed will be a Dalmatian.
> 
> Eventually I'd like to own a Shiba Inu, Doberman, Pomeranian, Papillon, Australian Shepherd, Border Collie and a Sheltie.


Another GSD ....naturally.


SuperG


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> I was going to get a Beauceron but the breeding didn't take and was missed the second time around so I've ended up with a 2nd Doberman to work  14 weeks tomorrow.


Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I will never own another breed of dog. German shepherds are the only breed for me.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely a gsd and maybe a siberian husky

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleJaws (May 5, 2014)

I was actually waiting for an agility prospect, before Bison showed up. 
So years from now, I will be looking for my perfect Shetland Sheepdog.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Zeeva said:


> I want a Yorkie...RIGHT NOW! But I'm pretty sure Smokey will eat it :'C



You cracked me up. ???


Sent from KenzoPad


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Although jackson convinced my that tibetan mastiffs were total swag dogs with swagger for miles....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!!!


There's a ton at Facebook.com/superdobermantigra 

She is a little beast!



















But a cute one


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

My next doggies wil be a Boxer and then a Johnson American Bulldog (Boxer on steroids ) GSd's were not on the radar for me, but we fell in love with a foster!

I'll always have a GSD, My GSD is a WL OS guy so when I have to find another GSD that's what I'll be looking for. But my first love was bullies and then smoochie faced dogs!


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Besides loving all breeds of dogs, my first favorite has always been with Golden Retrievers, and also Labs coming in second. I have always admired their characteristics, temperaments especially their happy-go-lucky attitude towards everything and how much they make great companion dogs besides being useful in hunting or succeeding in dog sports. I hope to at least co-own one from champion lines most likely showing and competing in a dog sport of some sort. Though I'd take another GSD any day(from a fantastic working line breeder of course) after knowing how great they can be despite the breed's reputation with faulty health and behavioral issues that come from the irresponsible breeders out there.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Border Staffy or Border Whippet. I REALLY want a Whippet but am not quite ready to take the plunge!


 Please tell me that no one is *deliberately* mixing Pit Bulls with Border Collies. That is one of those most popular mixes to show up in shelters around here, and one of the last to be adopted. 

I'm guessing that a "Border Whippet" is an intentional mix, because I don't think that Whippets are a common breed to be running loose breeding with random dogs. I think you know how I feel about breeding mixed breed dogs for the sole purpose of sport, so I won't go there.

To keep it on topic... 

I keep saying I'm going to get another Akbash Dog, but my Beluga Whale was such a perfect dog, and I don't know if I could find another just like him. 

I still toy with the idea of getting a somewhat smaller, non-shedding breed... like a Standard Schnauzer. But right now, just having one GSD part-time is demanding enough. About 40 dogs a week come through my grooming shop, so I get a lot of dog-time, and I'm totally dogged out by the time I get home. Poor Ammi.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm wanting a Siberian Husky for my next one. I've had friend and trainers try talking me out of it for years, but I'm smitten with them and their I'm-Too-Pretty-To-Listen attitudes


----------



## brio (Nov 4, 2013)

I have owned a Bull Terrier, Australian Shepherd, Chihuahua, Cane Corso, Golden Retriever, Borboel, Anatolian Shepherd and now a German Shepherd (Euro blood lines). My GSD is the smartest dog I have owned to date and is fearless too. When he was a pup he attacked the lawn mower when I turned it on to mow the lawn. The other dogs I had ran way. He loves the water and will swim in the ocean to get his ball. My other dogs wanted nothing to do with water. 

My GSD loves to play fetch and does have an off switch after a few hours of play and walking. I would love to get him a female GSD companion but it's not easy finding a local breeder in Southern California plus I would have to find the right pup with a similar ball and play drive. 

The only other breed of dog I might consider would be the Dutch Shepherd but I would have to see DS in action plus do my homework on the breed.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

If you asked me a few years ago, my answer would be German Shepherd, Beauceron, and English Shepherd, probably in that order.

Now? German Shepherd, English Shepherd, or Malinois. Or a LH Whippet or Silken Windhound if I am looking for my "easy" dog. But my next dog will be a German Shepherd for sure, and the one after that will depend largely on the timing and whether or not it'd be dog #3, or a dog I get after one passes (which hopefully will not be for a very, very long time).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> There's a ton at Facebook.com/superdobermantigra
> 
> She is a little beast!
> 
> ...


I love her already!

That's my next dog!


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Nothing but a bred to the standard GSD will do for me. Very small minded I know, but cant imagine working or living with any other dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

_"Eventually I'd like to own a Shiba Inu, Doberman, Pomeranian, Papillon, Australian Shepherd, Border Collie and a Sheltie."_

That was my first post and 2 years later I still want the same breeds.

A black/rust female Doberman is my next dog but the dog after that will probably end up being a blue or red merle, male Australian Shepherd. I know a couple of people that got some this past year and I can't help but make baby noises when I see their photos and I love hearing their stories about raising them. I think after having a Dalmatian and a Doberman, I can handle an Aussie. :wub:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Darth_Ariel said:


> I'm wanting a Siberian Husky for my next one. I've had friend and trainers try talking me out of it for years, but I'm smitten with them and their I'm-Too-Pretty-To-Listen attitudes



Oh boy! Mine is 8 years old and I have fostered them for 3 years. Godspeed!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd like a Doberman, but I know when it's time, I won't be able to not get another GSD. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bidoof (Jul 7, 2014)

Would def love to have a Tibetan mastiff in the house. Although not sure how well they would get along with gsd..


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

German shepherds are the only breed for me!!!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

_I was thinking about a Baboon / Hyena mix. That way he will have a strong bite and can beat his chest for dominance. _

Naw, I'm a Jack Russell Terrier / German Shepherd guy until departure...

SGCSG


----------



## lawmarshall (Jun 26, 2014)

ill have another gsd first then ill have a doberman>> ^_^


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Athena'sMom said:


> German shepherds are the only breed for me!!!


Don't you have a Siberian Husky? Pegasus?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Even though I hate the hair, I will probably always have a black male GSD and a male Dalmatian. 

When a GSD passes, I will get another GSD. When a Dalmatian passes, I will get another Dalmatian. 

I do want 3-4 dogs though so the other 2 dogs will be of the breeds that I already listed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Already have the breeder picked out.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Don't you have a Siberian Husky? Pegasus?


Pegasus was my rescue, I had saved off Craigslist. I got him back to health, dealt with his behavioral issues, took him to obedience school, and placed him into a life long home. He went to a wonderful family with two kids, that lived in the country with a fully fenced in yard. He is now able to thrive and have a happy loving family! :laugh:


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> _I was thinking about a Baboon / Hyena mix. That way he will have a strong bite and can beat his chest for dominance. _
> 
> 
> SGCSG


^This breed exactly haha :wild:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Already have the breeder picked out.



Nice! I know tons of people that breed and show Pems in Oklahoma. And my handler (from Missouri) breeds and shows too . They sure love those feisty little guys. I've watched them doing their herding instinct tests. They really get after it!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

A GSD, 
Didn't know there was anything else.......


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

I like mixed German Shepherds. My last furry friend was German Shepherd Bordie Collie mix-looked like a long haired shepherd, shepherd colours but bc ears and their trademark eyes/stare. She was very high drive and behaved more bc. Now I have another GS x BC but reverse everything about my old dog and now you have my new pup lol. Bc coat and colours but GS shape, face and mannerisms. I feel like this combo creates a very smart and loyal dog! Taught the pup to sneeze on command at something like 14 weeks lol! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Rottie - goofy fun dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Pembroke Welsh Corgi. Already have the breeder picked out.




If I ever got a corgi, I'd get the Cardigan. Corgis are fun dogs all around though. 


Next breed is still planned to be a Beauceron. Two years....


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

There are other breeds?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> If I ever got a corgi, I'd get the Cardigan. Corgis are fun dogs all around though.
> 
> 
> Next breed is still planned to be a Beauceron. Two years....


Ya I like the Cardigan too, I would love to have one someday!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

cardigan


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I will always have GSD's. I would like to try a mal or dutch shepherd soon though.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Little old dogs from the shelter for when i'm an old lady, want company of a dog, something that i can handle physically. 

So i will stick with my big guys for now!  

Shepherd in my life at all times, for sure. I love the breed so much.
I have liked many dobermans too! So probably another shepherd, golden or dob!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mal from KNPV lines.

Need a dog that thinks.....


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

My grampa always told me that there are only two kinds of dogs, german shepherds and those who wish they were. Have had a shepherd at the foot of my bed (or in it), my entire 68 years. Not likely that I will ever have anything else, they are the BEST.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

My next dog is a flyball mix. Border collie x Whippet. They aren't as ugly as they sound lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Depends on what the shelter has when I'm looking for another dog.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Mal from KNPV lines.
> 
> Need a dog that thinks.....


 Mals think?...hm


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Holland - not all. Have had GSDs all my life. Lucky to grow up in the Bay Area and met/trained with some of the people that started IPO here.

Have seen very few Mals that I like. 1st time was in Holland at the KNPV club, near by where I lived. Intense, thinking, strong dogs.

Have seen only a very few Mals in the states that stand out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sue, check out Bunkerdogs USA....I'm half tempted to go with a pup from KNPV lines.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone did end up getting a different breed of dog or if they changed their mind about what breeds they want.

I so badly want a 3rd dog but can't make up my mind on what I want.

It's a 3 way tie, GSD, Doberman or an Aussie.

Doberman ~ The thought of having a shorter haired dog sounds wonderful.

GSD ~ They are the best breed ever.

Aussie ~ Something a little smaller sounds nice.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have you met the different breeds. I think it may help you make a decsion. Have you visited a breeders kennel it also may help you make your final decsion. I know how you feel when our King Charles - bella passed away- I was in spaniel mode still. We were thinking welsh spaniel, then I liked dobermans also but my husband not so crazy about the look so found the Gordon setter which seemed to be a nice mix of the two and our favorite the German shepherd. Very tough decision- I think for some reason the most difficult time in choosing the right dog. We were leaning toward a Gordon setter and almost put a deposit on one. As fate would have it we choose our German shepherd pup and hard to believe there was a decision. He is amazing I really can't imagine life without him he is my soulmate pup. I will add for us German shepherds always seemed to bring us tremendous amount of luck and good changes to our family and max has proven that to be no myth.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Have you met the different breeds. I think it may help you make a decsion. Have you visited a breeders kennel it also may help you make your final decsion. I know how you feel when our King Charles - bella passed away- I was in spaniel mode still. We were thinking welsh spaniel, then I liked dobermans also but my husband not so crazy about the look so found the Gordon setter which seemed to be a nice mix of the two and our favorite the German shepherd. Very tough decision- I think for some reason the most difficult time in choosing the right dog. We were leaning toward a Gordon setter and almost put a deposit on one. As fate would have it we choose our German shepherd pup and hard to believe there was a decision. He is amazing I really can't imagine life without him he is my soulmate pup. I will add for us German shepherds always seemed to bring us tremendous amount of luck and good changes to our family and max has proven that to be no myth.


I am around several Dobermans and have been for years. I spend a lot of time with the breed. But I have never met a Doberman breeder.

I've met several Aussies but was never close to any of their owners so I haven't spent a lot of time around them and I have never met an Aussie breeder.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't see myself with anything but a shepherd.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you met the different breeds. I think it may help you make a decsion. Have you visited a breeders kennel it also may help you make your final decsion. I know how you feel when our King Charles - bella passed away- I was in spaniel mode still. We were thinking welsh spaniel, then I liked dobermans also but my husband not so crazy about the look so found the Gordon setter which seemed to be a nice mix of the two and our favorite the German shepherd. Very tough decision- I think for some reason the most difficult time in choosing the right dog. We were leaning toward a Gordon setter and almost put a deposit on one. As fate would have it we choose our German shepherd pup and hard to believe there was a decision. He is amazing I really can't imagine life without him he is my soulmate pup. I will add for us German shepherds always seemed to bring us tremendous amount of luck and good changes to our family and max has proven that to be no myth.
> ...


It such a personal descion -going to shows meeting breeders will answer questions you may have. It may or may not help you decide. You have to find what you want and what you are looking. If this is an option -I'm sure they have rescues for the particular Breed you are thinking about that you can be a foster home for may help you decide which is a better fit.


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

I already know my next dog will be a sable GSD. Showed my hubs today and he even agreed (we have never agreed on pets) but I will always go through a shelter/rescue so it will all depend on what is there. 

I couldn't imagine getting another dog right now my hands are full with Layla.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

I think my next dog will be a Malinois.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Aussie!!!

Ranger is my first GSD and I love him but I miss having an Aussie.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

Probably an young dog out of knpv lines. They are full of mixes so it would be cool to get one that looks more like a GSD. But for now I've got my hands full with my puppy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Will not look actively for a third dog but am secretly hoping that someday I find a nice, small, low maintenance mutt that even my hubby cannot resist.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Still holding out for that smooth collie girl... Need a dog to show. Need a smooth collie. Need a puppy. Maybe I can make a trip up to my collie breeder friend's house and get a smooth collie fix.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> Still holding out for that smooth collie girl... Need a dog to show. Need a smooth collie. Need a puppy. Maybe I can make a trip up to my collie breeder friend's house and get a smooth collie fix.


What is stopping you from getting one?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> What is stopping you from getting one?




Grrrr. My boyfriend, who thinks that since we lost Sage and are down to 2 GSDs, that 2 is plenty. We do have a little house, and granted 3 big dogs is a crowd, but I want a collie, and I want a dog to show. I told him that I'd find a home for Russell then, and he about had a heart attack (I wasn't serious). He said "no, he's my dog, besides, you have Carly". I said "no, MY dog died". Well, he cant argue with that. I'm wearing him down. He'll love the collie when we get her.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Sticking with the Shepherd family for the foreseeable future! I currently have three Shilohs and my older GSD boy. I plan to find a nice medium drive/energy WL GSD male after he passes, most likely a pup, but will consider adopting if I find a suitable dog with reasonable adoption policies! Or I will get another shiloh.....


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I grew up without dogs, and knew I'd get a GSD when I was living on my own and had the time for one. My girlfriend and I have had Leo for nearly 5 years now (he'll turn 5 years old on June 3). After having him, I never see myself getting any other breed of dog.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't think I want any other kind of dog for a long time. I can't articulate what makes my dog so special to me, but she has It, and so have other shepherds I've met. For me, other kinds of dogs are nice enough but pale in comparison. I hope to have shepherds until I can no longer give one a good life.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

German Shepherd!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for me - there really is no other breed of dog....I have owned a Great Dane - and for pure companionship, maybe, but still really only want to have GSDs


Lee


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Already jumped the shark here with a border collie mix.
Still love working line gsd's, favourite breed, had one, lucky me... but...
been there, done that, very grateful for the experience (Dynamo was from the pound, but definitely a lost 'started' puppy); I go nuts, nuts, nuts when I see working line gsd's, love ogling schutzhund on youtube (and hope to get out an observe some trials soon), but much as I love them, they are not the dog for me, in terms of the training I'm willing to do, the time it takes, socialization, funds (re-training) and even weight (I've dropped 3 elderly gsd's down the stairs, enough of that, I want a dog I can help through their dottage).
So I'm just here for my working lines gsd fix.
The irony of my choice is that Sonic (my little 40lb bc mix) is a whole lot of dog too in terms of drives, same but different, round two.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

kaslkaos said:


> Already jumped the shark here with a border collie mix.
> Still love working line gsd's, favourite breed, had one, lucky me... but...
> been there, done that, very grateful for the experience (Dynamo was from the pound, but definitely a lost 'started' puppy); I go nuts, nuts, nuts when I see working line gsd's, love ogling schutzhund on youtube (and hope to get out an observe some trials soon), but much as I love them, they are not the dog for me, in terms of the training I'm willing to do, the time it takes, socialization, funds (re-training) and even weight (I've dropped 3 elderly gsd's down the stairs, enough of that, I want a dog I can help through their dottage).
> So I'm just here for my working lines gsd fix.
> The irony of my choice is that Sonic (my little 40lb bc mix) is a whole lot of dog too in terms of drives, same but different, round two.


Low end of the standard for female GSDs is 48#s and many dogs fall below the standard.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Low end of the standard for female GSDs is 48#s and many dogs fall below the standard.


Oh did you see the 36 lb'er on here recently?? 

Female GSD, generally I like big dogs, (males anyway) but I have to say that is one cute little GSD!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I like the bigger dogs too, but they don't necessarily go hand in hand with looming retirement.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Low end of the standard for female GSDs is 48#s and many dogs fall below the standard.


If a little one had shown up 1st, I would have snapped one up, but Sonic got to my inbox first. He's a handsome boy, and reminds me of Dynamo in so many ways, sharp.
If all go well, by the next time I go dog shopping, I'll likely be in the market for a purse dog. (I'm not as young as I used to be). :wink2:


----------



## misfits (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm seventy two years old, but as long as I'm mobile I'll have at least one german shepherd dog. The only deviation might be, might be, if by some twist of fate I was able to get a bohemian shepherd. (chodsky pez)


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

Had shepherd, then no dog, got boxer. Couldn't stand it with no gs so got a puppy. Now 3 month old gs, 7 months old boxer. Both females get along great together.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

There's only one breed of dog for me. Although now I prefer them in White!


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I was planning on getting another GSD in a year or 2...

But lately I have been missing my pit bull. So I may just have to get another one. 

I have also had my eyes on a collie....

So who knows lol


----------

